# Bringing My Dogs to Mexico by Car



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

I am taking my dogs with me when we head to Mexico in a couple weeks and I just wanted to get an idea of what some of the questions I might get asked about them would be and if I should expect to have any problems? I also was wondering how many of you that have taken your pets across the border even got questioned about them or had an official check the paperwork? I just want to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Note: You are permitted two pets per person.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We have taken cats back and forth many times and never asked for paperwork although we always have it. Mexico treats cats and dogs the same but US has no requirement for cats. What we do is ensure that we have up to date shot records, especially rabies. There is also letter/form that you need from vet that says is parasite clean. I believe that this needs be signed no earlier than 5 days before crossing which a little tense for US as we live in NC and sometimes visit folks in transit. Luckily I have vet that willing to post date a few days.
As to reality, we had woman following us north to Laredo 4 May and back 6 June that had two small dogs. She was never stopped in either direction at any checkpoint.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

We will be getting a Health Certificate right before we leave and they have had all their vaccinations so we should be good in that department, plus they've been treated for external and internal parasites. I was just worried about getting hassled for no reason but it sounds like the majority of the time no one even checks the paperwork. 

I do have a question about making the crossing with them. I will have to stop at the border and get and get a "no inmigrante"? visa the old FMM, and I don't know whether it's okay to leave them in the car? Or what are the options and the best way to handle that?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will enter with an FMM and apply for a visa after arriving at your destination.
If it is hot, and it probably will be, please don't leave your dogs in the car. You may have to take turns with them outside on a leash, while the other person gets the paperwork done; then switch. At Banjercito, only the person who imports the car needs to go inside.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will enter with an FMM and apply for a visa after arriving at your destination.
> If it is hot, and it probably will be, please don't leave your dogs in the car. You may have to take turns with them outside on a leash, while the other person gets the paperwork done; then switch. At Banjercito, only the person who imports the car needs to go inside.


See that's exactly what I was worried about cause I would be scared that even if i left all the windows down if we all had to go in at once they would get scared and maybe try to jump out of the car, or someone would try to get in, or they would get sick from the heat. But if we can go in separately then I will be able to avoid the whole heat stroke and escaping problem. I just didn't know if they would let you have the dogs with you, outside of your vehicle.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Certainly best to never leave dogs in the car. Although person with her dogs was alone, we could help as she did the paperwork. If you are alone, you might be OK ig get to border early when still cool. We got to Laredo immigration at 7:30AM last week and still cool. However 7:30 turns out to be the wrong time at Banjercito. Their night folk, two windows, there till 8AM but line already quite long. At 8AM some half dozen plus windows opened up and line cleared reasonably fast. If you are alone, expect 7AM should be target. If with someone that can tradeoff, then I would shoot to be at immigration at 8AM which should get you to banjercito with all necessary copies about 8:15 in time for the line to move quickly.
Of course, this is Laredo and other crossings could be different.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry for 2nd note. When we were at Laredo immigration/banjercito, a number of the people, us included, had the dogs out on leashes. I didn't see any inside and as I said, we traded off.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

Good to know. 
And thanks for letting me know the best time to be there, we will be crossing at laredo. And I will be with my husband so I will be able to trade off the dogs with him.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

What I believe will work is for one person to go to immigration to get the FMMs. Take them to the car to fill out and sign. Then person that will be shown as importing the car can take the signed forms and passports back to immigration. They have always done this when explained that my wife with our animals. After immigration complete, go to the copy window and then banjercito.
To where are you going in Mexico?


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

Okay that's what we will try doing then, it sounds like that would be the easiest way. 

We are going to Guadalajara.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Have a great trip! I'm certainly interested in your experience in nationalizing a car. If you don't mind, what make, model and year is it?


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry I don't feel comfortable giving out that info right now. I hope you understand. 

I'll be happy to give an update when we get down there.


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

HoneyBee,

We were only once stopped by Mex imm
people all the years we gone back and forth across the border. Your vet in the states can give you all the papers you need both ways. But that one time my wife cleaned the car out and forgot to put the dog's papers back in the glove compartment. So now we were in Mexico and the agent want to know if we had papers for the dog! Wife said she forgot to but back in and they were in Yuma!
Not now knowing what to do I showed the Mex agent my FM-2! He looked at me than back at the dog...worried now, I said it was a Mexican dog! He repeated Mexican Dog!
Then he just said go! But a US Border agent said that they will not a dog in without papers, said it may be crule and a family pet, but that's what they got to do!
But they never ask! Funny the way things work even with an pet!


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

DennyDaddy said:


> HoneyBee,
> 
> We were only once stopped by Mex imm
> people all the years we gone back and forth across the border. Your vet in the states can give you all the papers you need both ways. But that one time my wife cleaned the car out and forgot to put the dog's papers back in the glove compartment. So now we were in Mexico and the agent want to know if we had papers for the dog! Wife said she forgot to but back in and they were in Yuma!
> ...


lol ,Mexican Dog, I like that. I too have heard many times that they don't ask for anything but I don't want to not be prepared that one time they do. 

As of today both my girls are legal and for as much as that cost I almost hope they do ask for their papers.


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

Hi
Funny thing! I said prior that we really never get asked for pet's papers coming back to the states....since '89 with whatever dog we had at the time.

The other day, or the 3rd of July coming to the states for the summer, was the first time we had to show pet's papers!

In fact, we had to go to the inspection area and produce all our dog's papers!

My dog was happy, I guess! Was glad we had them, this time! Ya never know ......

The poor gal in the next to us inspection lane, the agents were pulling everything out....
Eggs, raw meat, veggies and fruit and all restricted items....I just wonder if she got a big fine...

Ya never know when they will give ya the
3rd degree....just be legal with everything coming back to US. Even with our pets.


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

I've got a lot of current information about Taking Pets to Mexico on my site. You can also find information on pet friendly hotels and other stuff about pet friendly travel.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

When we came down here in May of 2010 we drove with our black lab mix. As we got to the border we got all our paperwork out (we already had our FM2 and import permit) and were ready to do our thing. NO ONE even mentioned it. We were not stopped until we had crossed both check points and then it looked like an army check point. They had us stop and the guard looked into the back seat and saw the dog resting on the seat and just motioned us to go on.

All the way to Ajijic we were never stopped again. We stayed over night in a hotel in Satilio (sp) that actually had a place for the dogs to do their thing. But we couldn't find any other place from there to Ajijic so we just drove on through. We had made arraignments at La Nueva Posada to spend a few days just to relax and wait for our furniture to arrive. A great place to stay. The food was wonderful and the people were typical Mexican Business (I know the owner is American). We were invited to bring our dog to meals so long as we ate outside. Who wouldn't in early May. 

It was a very tiresome trip but every uneventful.


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

pappabee said:


> When we came down here in May of 2010 we drove with our black lab mix. As we got to the border we got all our paperwork out (we already had our FM2 and import permit) and were ready to do our thing. NO ONE even mentioned it. We were not stopped until we had crossed both check points and then it looked like an army check point. They had us stop and the guard looked into the back seat and saw the dog resting on the seat and just motioned us to go on.
> 
> All the way to Ajijic we were never stopped again. We stayed over night in a hotel in Satilio (sp) that actually had a place for the dogs to do their thing. But we couldn't find any other place from there to Ajijic so we just drove on through. We had made arraignments at La Nueva Posada to spend a few days just to relax and wait for our furniture to arrive. A great place to stay. The food was wonderful and the people were typical Mexican Business (I know the owner is American). We were invited to bring our dog to meals so long as we ate outside. Who wouldn't in early May.
> 
> It was a very tiresome trip but every uneventful.


In fact, we were not asked for the dog's paperwork in 2010 or when we drove down in 2011. But I've had countless emails about problems at the airports, and there is definitely an increase in the requests for health certificates for pets when driving. 

There are many hotels in Mexico that are pet friendly - especially if you have small dogs. You just have to look a little harder for them.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Good advice, DD. Just because they may not have been as thorough as they could have been the last time doesn't mean they won't be the next time.

Be prepared.



DennyDaddy said:


> Hi
> Funny thing! I said prior that we really never get asked for pet's papers coming back to the states....since '89 with whatever dog we had at the time.
> 
> The other day, or the 3rd of July coming to the states for the summer, was the first time we had to show pet's papers!
> ...


WashDC/SMA


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

As has been said in the past. It's always better to follow the system (whenever you can find it) than to try to go around it. 

As an old boss used to say "One Oh Sh-t wipes out a bunch of attaboys".


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

I ALWAYS take the portable ice packs when traveling anywhere with my dogs esp. in warmer temps. They are invaluable if something happens that you need to cool the dog down quickly or have to make a longer than expected stop. Even with A/C in the car I always carry the ice packs esp. if you are in an area such as the Texas or Arizona border where the climate is always warm.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

maryellen1952 said:


> I ALWAYS take the portable ice packs when traveling anywhere with my dogs esp. in warmer temps. They are invaluable if something happens that you need to cool the dog down quickly or have to make a longer than expected stop. Even with A/C in the car I always carry the ice packs esp. if you are in an area such as the Texas or Arizona border where the climate is always warm.


That and lots of water is an excellent idea. IMHO


----------



## KRAmerican (Aug 4, 2011)

HoneyBee23 said:


> I am taking my dogs with me when we head to Mexico in a couple weeks and I just wanted to get an idea of what some of the questions I might get asked about them would be and if I should expect to have any problems? I also was wondering how many of you that have taken your pets across the border even got questioned about them or had an official check the paperwork? I just want to be as prepared as possible.


I was told to have all the shots current and to have the papers ready when i brought my cat in. When i entered (at both the border and other check point about 50 miles in), they didn't ask for my cats papers- just petted her (she was sedated a bit and in my lap). I will always have the papers w/ me though b/c not sure what they'd do if i didn't.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

For anyone who is interested I thought I would give a quick update on our trip. 

Everything went accordinbg to plan and we arrived safely and whithout any problems from anyone other than the peaople who we went through to legalize our suv. Thye are liars and theives so please anyone who reads this DON¨T use Frontera Laredo imports they don´t even have an office in texas as they claim and they will try to take every penny you have. 

As far as everything else we never got asked for the dogs papers and we got a green light at every check point plus we got passed through the military check points with a buenas dias y que les vaya bien. . the toll roards are great and there were soldiers patrolling the whole way through so it felt very safe. I hope every time we have to cross it goes as easy as it was this first time.


----------

